# Dubiose Position auf Rechnung



## Rahvin (22 November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin Kunde der Telekom, Interneteinwahl erfolgt aber mit Modem über Internet by Call von Freenetphone (AA1-Surf, 019285801).
Soweit so gut.
Auf der Novemberrechnung taucht aber plötzlich eine Position von
einer "dtms AG" (NEXNET) auf.
Für einen Zeitraum von drei Tagen 14 Euro nochwas, aber wer weiß schon was einen auf der nächsten Rechnung erwartet...

Weiter...
"Nutzung Telemailbox" steht da.
Ein Anruf bei der Firma bringt hervor, das es sich um (eine?) 0900 Servicenummer handelt (Leider besitze ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Rechnung), weiteres können/wollen sie nicht sagen.
Die Telekom kann auch keine weiteren Auskünfte dazu geben.
Ich bin sicher die Nummer nicht angerufen zu haben und lebe alleine, Rechner ist frisch aufgesetzt, und nach einem Dialer sieht es auch nicht aus.

Was kann ich jetzt eigentlich genau machen wer ist jetzt der beste Ansprechpartner (Beschwerdestelle), Einspruch ist schon eingelegt.
Telekom will für einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis Geld sehen, und behaupten sie können diese  Position so nicht einsehen (naja können sie vieleicht wirklich nicht).

Auf jedenfall schonmal vielen Dank an alle die sich mit meinem Problem beschäftigen.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Der Jurist (22 November 2006)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*

In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen. Das passt auch hier.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2006)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*

THX
Mal sehen ob das mir weiterhilft.

Noch was, ich bin mir relativ sicher das es kein Dialer war...kann es ein versehen sein, oder absicht, naja, das wird hier bestimmt schon zig mal diskutiert worden sein...

Ich benutze die XP eigene DFÜ Verbindung zum wählen nach freenet, kann es an den Einstellungen dort liegen (keine Wählregeln und damit keine Ortsvorwahl benutzt?)

Was ich auch noch nicht ganz verstehe, bleibe ich auf den Kosten für einennachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis sitzen?

So long...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2006)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen,

mich hätte heute schon fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich meine November Rechnung von der Deutschen-Telekom rausgelassen habe. Habe nämlich auch wie Rahvin eine Position von dtms AG über 40,95 mit dem Text "Auskunftsdienst 11838" sowie eine weitere Summe in Höhe von EUR 325,66 mit dem Text"Auskunftsdienst 11841".
Da wir letztens erst einen Trojaner auf dem PC hatten, denke ich mir mal, dass dieser Trojaner ein Web-Dailer war und dieses die uminöse NEXTNET bzw. dtms AG ist.

Werde jetzt auf jedenfall ersteinmal Widerspruch einlegen.

Oder wisst ihr sonst noch Rat?

Gruß
Sonja


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2006)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da wir letztens erst einen Trojaner auf dem PC hatten, denke ich mir mal, dass dieser Trojaner ein Web-Dailer war und dieses die uminöse NEXTNET bzw. dtms AG ist.



Weder NexNet noch DTMS sind ominös, auch wenn gerade bei der DTMS viele nebulöse Dinge passieren. Die NexNet ist lediglich das Inkassounternehmen für die DTMS (und andere). Einen Trojaner würde ich persönlich ausschließen, da es keinen Sinn macht, eine Auskunft anzuwählen.

Hast schon mal über Auskunftsdienst mit Weiterleitung nachgedacht? Frage dahingehend mal in deiner Familie rum.

Dennoch sollte man das Thema im Auge behalten, denn die Beschwerden zu Auskunftsnummern, die angeblich niemand gewählt haben will, häufen sich. Technische- oder Abrechnungsfehler sind da nicht ausgeschlossen. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist stets der Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN), aus dem die Einwahlen detailiert hervor gehen. Interessanter Weise haben die Beschwerdeführer in der Regel keinen EVN beauftragt.


----------



## Meika (29 November 2006)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*

Mitnichten ! Mir ist das selbe mit einer meiner T-Com-Rechnungen passiert. Ich habe einen EVÜ, der mir allerdings trotzdem nix nützt. Denn auf diesem sind alle von mir nicht gewählten Mehrwertdienst-Nummer fein säuberlich aufgelistet. Auch hier dtms, NextID, MC Multimedia !
Auch im T-Com-Rechnungsbereich sind Rufnummern aufgelistet, die zu einer Zeit geführt worden sein sollen, zu der ich nachweislich nicht zuhause war.
Die T-Com behauptet, es sei alles technisch einwandfrei. Dies bezweifle ich angesichts der immer häufig werdenden Beschwerden von nicht Wenigen, wie ja auch hier im Forum erkennbar ist.
Mein Fall ist mittlerweile längst in anwaltlicher Bearbeitung. Ich zahle keinen Cent ! (insges. ca. 500,-EUR).

Gruß Meika


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Nexnet darf KEINE!!! Inkassoangelegenheiten bearbeiten!!!*

Hallo, ich habe heute meine Telefonrechnung bekommen und sehen darauf den Posten dtms GmbH (z.H. NEXNET).
Ich kann dies allerding nicht zuordnen.
habe das ganze jetzt gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen.
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen

MfG
Patrick
_
Posting in einen passenden Thread verschoben. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Nexnet darf KEINE!!! Inkassoangelegenheiten bearbeiten!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich kann dies allerding nicht zuordnen.
> habe das ganze jetzt gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen.


Das reicht aber nicht. Du müsstest schon mehr posten, um etwas Licht in den Nebel zu bringen. Dazu gehört z. B. auch die Nummern, die lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis angerufen worden sind. Bestenfalls kannst du dir von Nexnet diesen Nachweis für die Einzelpositionen schicken oder einen nachträglichen Gesamt-EVN bei der T-Com erstellen lassen (evtl. kostenpflichtig).


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Nexnet darf KEINE!!! Inkassoangelegenheiten bearbeiten!!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das reicht aber nicht. Du müsstest schon mehr posten, um etwas Licht in den Nebel zu bringen. Dazu gehört z. B. auch die Nummern, die lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis angerufen worden sind. Bestenfalls kannst du dir von Nexnet diesen Nachweis für die Einzelpositionen schicken oder einen nachträglichen Gesamt-EVN bei der T-Com erstellen lassen (evtl. kostenpflichtig).



Hallo, danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Also mein Anschluß habe ich bei Acor und auf meiner Rechnung steht folgendes:

am:29.11.06 / Beginn:13:22:08 / Dauer:7m:54s / Nr.: 09001 463229 / 3,39€


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Nexnet darf KEINE!!! Inkassoangelegenheiten bearbeiten!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> am:29.11.06 / Beginn:13:22:08 / Dauer:7m:54s / Nr.: 09001 463229 / 3,39€


Die Nummer ist auf eBay registriert 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=1463229&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 1 - 463229
> Diensteanbieter:
> eBay International AG
> Niederlassung Deutschland
> ...


bei einer  Gesprächsdauer von fast 8 Minuten ist das erstens nicht übermäßig  teuer 
 (weniger als 60c/min) und zweitens müßte  sich jemand an ein so langes Gespräch erinnern können.
http://pages.ebay.de/telefon/index.html


> Gebühren:
> In Ausnahmefällen kann es zu einer kurzen Warteschleife kommen. Wenn Sie uns über Festnetz anrufen, fallen während dieser Zeit 12 Cent pro Minute an. Wenn Sie mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden werden, *kostet das Gespräch dann 59 Cent pro Minute.*Sie erreichen den eBay-Telefonsupport auch über die Mobilfunknetze von T-Mobile, E-Plus, Vodafone oder o2.* Bitte informieren Sie sich bei Ihrem Anbieter über die aktuellen Gebühren für den Anruf einer 0900-Servicenummer.* Unabhängig davon, ob Sie sich gerade im Auswahlmenü, in der Warteschleife oder im Beratungsgespräch befinden, fallen bei einem Anruf über die genannten Mobilfunknetze die gleichen Gebühren an.


was mir allerdings nicht klar ist wo diese Nummer steht, hier jedenfalls nicht 
http://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_contact-phone


> Kundenservice-Center
> Der PayPal-Kundenservice steht Ihnen Montag bis Freitag jeweils von 8.30 bis 19 Uhr zur Verfügung.
> Sie erreichen uns telefonisch unter: 0180 500 66 27 (12 Cent/Min. aus dem Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom).


Der "Trick"  ist, dass die Wartezeit 12c/min kostet, nach der Weiterverbindung aber 59c/min,
was nur aus den AGB hervorgeht


----------



## wibu (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Meika schrieb:


> Mitnichten ! Mir ist das selbe mit einer meiner T-Com-Rechnungen passiert. Ich habe einen EVÜ, der mir allerdings trotzdem nix nützt. Denn auf diesem sind alle von mir nicht gewählten Mehrwertdienst-Nummer fein säuberlich aufgelistet. Auch hier dtms, NextID, MC Multimedia !
> Auch im T-Com-Rechnungsbereich sind Rufnummern aufgelistet, die zu einer Zeit geführt worden sein sollen, zu der ich nachweislich nicht zuhause war.
> Die T-Com behauptet, es sei alles technisch einwandfrei. Dies bezweifle ich angesichts der immer häufig werdenden Beschwerden von nicht Wenigen, wie ja auch hier im Forum erkennbar ist.
> Mein Fall ist mittlerweile längst in anwaltlicher Bearbeitung. Ich zahle keinen Cent ! (insges. ca. 500,-EUR).
> ...



Ist mir vor einigen Jahren auch schon passiert. Hat sich durch Verjährung erledigt. Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=29645&highlight=probleme+nexnet

Gruß wibu


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*

Hi, danke für die Mühe.
Ich kann mich an ein Gespräch mit der Ebay Hotline erinnern, allerdings nicht 
das dies  eine 0900er Nummer ist.
Die [ edit]  wissen schon wie man das macht.
Danke nochmal.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Rahvin schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich bin Kunde der Telekom, Interneteinwahl erfolgt aber mit Modem über Internet by Call von Freenetphone (AA1-Surf, 019285801).
> Soweit so gut.
> ...



Hallo
bin Telekom Kunde und muss hier wiedersprechen
1. Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist kostenlos
2. man kann bis auf  2 Monate zurück verfolgen
KOSTENLOS


----------



## Don Frago (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Mühe.
> Ich kann mich an ein Gespräch mit der Ebay Hotline erinnern, allerdings nicht
> das dies  eine 0900er Nummer ist.
> Die [ edit]  wissen schon wie man das macht.
> ...



Das ist ja nun einfach über die ebay-Homepage zu ermitteln. Ebay nutzt für den Telefonsupport die 0900 1 463229 für 59 Ct/min.

Die Tatsache, dass es sich um eine 0900-Nummer handelt wird ja nun wirklich nicht verschleiert. Dass Du dich an die Nummer nicht erinnern kannst mag sein, ist aber unerheblich. Genau dafür gibts ja die EVÜ.

viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*

Hallo,

haben gestern eine Telefonrechnung von O2 bekommen!
Dort taucht folgende Textzeile auf:
sonstigen Verbindungen Homezone – Zielort 11841 Auskunft 424,73 EUR!
Diese Nummer wurde nie angewählt und ist uns auch nicht bekannt!

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zielort 11841 Auskunft 424,73 EUR!


http://www.teltarif.de/a/dtms/11841.html


> Nutzung per:  	Telefonauskunft 11841
> * Die Weitervermittlung variiert nach Weiterleitungsziel und kostet je nach Länge der Weiterleitung zwischen 0,49 und 2,99 Euro pro Minute. Der Preis wird angesagt.
> * Eine Auskunft kann auch bei Anfrage via SMS angefordert werden. In diesem Fall kostet jede SMS 2,49 Euro.


soviel zu dem Anbieter und  den Kosten. Zu dem warum und wieso kann ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis weiterbringen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*

Ich habe einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis!
Angeblich habe ich 54x diese Auskunft angerufen und zwischen 10 Sek. und 10 Min. mit dieser Nummer telefoniert!
Das kann nicht sein!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Angeblich habe ich 54x diese Auskunft angerufen und zwischen 10 Sek. und 10 Min. mit dieser Nummer telefoniert!


Würde versuchen, an Hand dieser Liste mit  O2 zu  sprechen und  auf diese Unstimmigkeiten hinzuweisen.
Wenn  das nicht hilft, wird es kaum zu umgehen sein  mit Hilfe einer  Verbraucherzentrale
 oder einem  auf diesem  Gebiet erfahrenen Anwaltes dagegen vorzugehen 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php
Patentrezepte um was da geht und  wie man vorgeht, wird es kaum gegen.

PS: Handy oder Festnetz?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> PS: Handy oder Festnetz?



Handy: Sony Ericsson K800i

Muss ich diese hohen Kosten denn zahlen? 
Laut telef. Auskunft von O2 wäre die Rechnung wohl korrekt, bei Unstimmigkeiten sollte ich Widerspruch einlegen!
Meine Angst ist nun, dass mitlerweile weitere Kosten angefallen sind!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Muss ich diese hohen Kosten denn zahlen?
> Laut telef. Auskunft von O2 wäre die Rechnung wohl korrekt,


Die Auskunft erfolgt grundsätzlich, welcher Provider erklärt schon freiwillig die Rücknahme von Forderungen? 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> bei Unstimmigkeiten sollte ich Widerspruch einlegen!


Das sollte man tun


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Angst ist nun, dass mitlerweile weitere Kosten angefallen sind!!!


Handy im *qualifizierten* Fachhandel prüfen  lassen.
Ansonsten wie oben.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Rahvin schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _


Das Geld von der Telekom Zahlen aber nuhr das von der Telekom


----------



## Marco (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dubiose Position auf Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das Geld von der Telekom Zahlen aber nuhr das von der Telekom



Wow, für diese falsche Antwort hast du nu*h*r fast 2 Jahre gebraucht...


----------

